# From lying down to sitting?



## penguin77

Hi Ladies...

Can anyone tell me when babies should be able to go from lying down to a sitting position by themselves?

Jac is over 8 months old and has been sitting unaided since 6 months....so i thought maybe he should be doing this now...i cant find anything on the net to say approx when.

Thanks :hugs:
xx


----------



## Kayleigh09

Summer is over 8 months and can kind of sit unaided but not well lol x


----------



## spoo

Can't remember, sorry. Emily will easily go from sitting to lying but not vice versa!!


----------



## FierceAngel

luisa could at about 8 months but she was sitting up at 5 months everyone lil ones diff dont thinks its uncommon for them not to sit up at 8 months from laying down xx


----------



## emilyjade

my LO is 7months and can sit unaided and then go to lying down but not the other way yet ! sorry :\ ask the hv :)


----------



## Happy

Phoebe has just started to do it and she is 9 1/2 months. She was sitting unaided at 6 months.


----------



## SwissMiss

Lindsey is 9 months and she def can't do that yet - she's trying hard though! :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Thanks for all your replies :flower:

I wasn't really worried just curious and expected him to be able to really. Like some of you have mentioned.....he can go from sitting to lying no probs...and tries to get up from lying but not quite there yet.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## alice&bump

katie's only just started doing it recently! has made bedtime very interesting!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya can do it going from her front, up onto her knees then sits back, yeah every time I put her in her cot now she just sits right up :wacko: It's cute but annoying!

She has been doing it about a week, and has been sitting unaided since about 4.5 months, confidently from 6 months.

She can't do it from a lying on her back position and going straight up though, if that's what you mean. If she is on her back she just rolls over and goes up that way.


----------



## lesleyann

not 100% since kyle was rolling around in his play pen and i turned away looked again and he was sat up, so dont no which way he went from but his done it a few times now but his not great at sitting up :shrug:


----------



## Monkeh

Dexter's just started doing this in the past couple of weeks. Quite annoying at bedtime and in the middle of the night :rofl:


----------



## mumof2girls

Gabriella pushes herself up on her elbows trying to do it and shes 8 months. About 3 weeks ago though I heard her crying over the baby monitor so went up to her room and she was sat up alone in her cot ...... go knows how she did it but she did..... maybe she used the cot bars to pull herself up but shes never done it since but she does try. She also started to crawl just this morning x


----------



## faille

Violet's 8months and has been sitting up really well from 6 months, but still can't bring herself up into a sitting position from lying flat on her back - she can only do it if she's at a slight angle to begin with.

But, like Kirsten said, she can now sit up if she gets herself into a crawling position first x


----------



## Monkeh

Hmm, are we talking about from lying down on front or back here? Cause Dexter can sit from lying on his front, but if he's on his back he'll roll over to his front first. He can't do a situp lol.


----------



## petal040

Lol... sorry for jumping in but I've just realised that I'm not sure if I can sit up from lying flat on my back without turning over or pulling up on something any more! :(


----------



## princess_vix

ryan could sit unaided at 4mths...he's now nearly 8months and can pull himself in to sitting position on his own~!


----------

